# Junior handler?



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, so I am new to all the handler, conformation stuff. I want to take a conformation class with my 7 month old golden, Graham, just for fun. Not sure if he is show quality or not, gonna take him back to his breeder and ask her opinion as well. Anyway, I digress, I am also interested in maybe having my daughter do a junior handler class with him. Our local training club has a dog and kids class to get them started. My question is: what is the age they can start taking these classes? My daughter is 7 and I know she would love the class. She is just like her momma and loves anything to do with dogs. I googled the ages for junior handlers and they say there is no set age. Anyone have any experience with their kids and junior handler classes? Any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Here they start at five, I think. I may see if Nathan wants to play in that but would have to find him a dog he could handle - my two young goobers are a bit much for him! 

A male golden (and a young one at that) may be a bit too much for a kid to deal with - she'd have to take him in and out of the ring with other kids, dogs and so on without you. 

What I would do is contact the club doing the classes and see if they have some 'loaner dogs' at all she can work with. I know a lot of the little kids here go in with small/toy breeds, usually retired show dogs who are experienced and know the game, how to stack and such already. Also ask your breeder about the same thing, they may know of some body who has a dog that would work.

In our case it'll either be one of Storee/Bender's relatives who is a sweetheart and very gentle, or I'll have to ask around for a suitable dog for Nathan to play with if he wants to. If he really gets into it we'd possibly get him a dog but only if he's really keen.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Like said, it could be a great thing to do but your dog may not yet be appropriate.

I do a lot with 4H and juniors... and if the kids aren't able to hold onto the dog in class, we'll have a parent standing there with a separate leash/collar during the stacking/stationary activities. When the kids go to gait, the dog is on a longline held by me and the show lead held by the kid. Last year we had FIVE young kids with BIG dogs...and after 6 months they were all able to go show succesfully at the 4-H fair. 

Most classes are likely not set up in a way to accomodate your kid and dog team.... but it may be worth asking.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks all, I really appreciate the advice for sure. I will definitely ask my training club about how they run class and all that. Surprisingly enough, Graham is incredibly calm while at class. He is in the senior puppy class right now. He has fabulous focus, especially when there are treats involved, and does not really pay attention to the other dogs. He is totally focused on me and the treats, the world as he knows it could melt away and he wouldnt notice. He is also very gentle with my kids and also on the smaller side. He is 47 lbs at 7 months old so I am pretty sure my daughter could handle him. Maybe I should do a conformation class with him first? I could have my daughter come with and see how things go and see if she wants to do it?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

You will find the rules for Junior handling for AKC sanctioned shows here.......http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/REJRSH.pdf

There is an age that the kids start out at but they are never too young to begin practicing and they can do fun matches and 4 H, etc.

Best of luck and enjoy!!

Jennifer


----------

